# My violin



## Amzor

Hi there
I recently got a violin from a friend of my grandfather who died recently. The label on the inside says:
NACH Sebastian Kloz, in mitten burg, An 1831

The date is unclear, it could be 1931! 
There is also a logo which has B S & L positioned in a triangle with the "&" in the middle!

The violin was obtained during the war when my grandfathers friend picked it up in Germany! 

I've still to restring it as it has very old strings on it however I've replaced the G and D and it has a very nice tone!

I was hoping there might be someone who could tell me more about Kloz violins and the various standards and, if possible, prices of them! Im not asking for a price for my violin because obviously condition and things affect that but general valuations of Kloz violins or remakes if that's what it is!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Amzor

Turns out my bow is made by August Edwin Prager. That definitely looks genuine so if anyone knows anything about the maker it'd be good to hear about that too!

I've got a number of a luthier now in my area so I'll take it there soon and let you guys know what he says!


----------

